# My 5 Gallon Fluval Chi RCS Tank



## jesse (Aug 11, 2011)

My first ever aquarium and planted tank.



Flora:

Anubis Petite
Salvinia
Pheonix Moss
Flame Moss
Java Moss
Cryptocoryne Wendtii ''Brown''
Anacharis
Riccia Fluitans
Ludwigia Brevipes
Dwarf Sagittaria

Fauna:

Red Cherry Shrimp

I gotta thank Greg and Will for all the help.


----------



## SourGummy (Apr 29, 2011)

nice tank.

i had some RCS in my chi before as well, make sure you check under the filter each day. RCS can get stuck between the clear plastic and the filter pad underneath


----------

